# Hock injections - how long before relief?



## Evergreen (24 August 2011)

It is 8 days since my gelding was injected (twice in each hock). I rode him for the first time today and found no noticable difference, maybe ever so slightly more relaxed. To those of you who have found an improvement after the injections, how long did it take? Thanks.


----------



## Shearer (24 August 2011)

It depends very much on what was injected? The majority should provide fairly quick relief but others, particularly the newer injections can take up to a year before benefits are noticeable.


----------



## Evergreen (24 August 2011)

Thanks, he just had a long acting cortisone so I guess it hasn't worked then


----------



## lannerch (24 August 2011)

My horse used to get almost instant relief when he had cortisone injected in the hock have you spoken to the vet about it am sure they will be happy to advise


----------



## Evergreen (24 August 2011)

Maybe it is just because it is the first time in two weeks he's been ridden and it is remembered pain. Thing is, because it's bi lateral he doesn't seem lame and his only symptoms are reluctance to canter (panics and throws his head up) and when he does canter, he sort of bunny hops with his hind legs. I haven't tried the canter yet but he settled into a lovely relaxed outline in trot after initially throwing his head up, but when I put my leg on to ask for more he panicked thinking I was going to ask for canter. Maybe it's too soon to see?


----------



## mturnbull (24 August 2011)

A friend at my livery yard had cortisone injections for her mare just recently and she recieved instant relief. When she was brought in to live in over night as she had before the difference wasn't as noticable but still better than before however when she was left out she was a great deal better. Her impression was a lot of light excercise helped her mare and I believe she was told the first 3 months were vital for her future 'soundness'. Good luck and I hope everything works out


----------



## Bert&Maud (24 August 2011)

My vet wanted to re-assess my horse in 10-14 days. She came at 12 days and noted that he had responded very well to treatment.


----------



## Bert&Maud (24 August 2011)

..............forgot to say, if your horse had injections for spavin, has he had physio as well. My horse had back issues which were linked to the spavin, but now that the back is good he's fine.


----------



## Holly Hocks (24 August 2011)

My horse had a steroid injection into the hock which she has spavin in.  I didn't notice a difference until the vet came three weeks later and declared her sound.  I guess the improvement was so gradual that I didn't notice it!


----------



## claireandnadia (25 August 2011)

Nadia had Tildren and it was 2-3 weeks before I saw any improvement.


----------



## Evergreen (25 August 2011)

Bert&Maud said:



			..............forgot to say, if your horse had injections for spavin, has he had physio as well. My horse had back issues which were linked to the spavin, but now that the back is good he's fine.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yes, he's had the physio and the chiro. Both found no problems with his back. But yes, it is often a problem.


----------



## PiggyB (25 August 2011)

My horse has also had his hocks injected recently. 

My vet advised me to gradually introduce him back into work following his injections (he was never lame but showed up arthritic changes in a xray). Each week we added a new pace and after 5 weeks we were allowed to return to school work. I understood after many long and painful conversations with my vet, that the point of this was to allow the inflammation to go down. 

Perhaps this process is still ongoing with your horse? It sounds like there has been an improvement though...so dont be downhearted, it just takes a bit of time


----------



## Chumsmum (25 August 2011)

If I remember correctly, my pony was bought back in to work slowly - certainly just in walk for the first few weeks before introducing trot and canter on a good surface only.  Then I was able to start schooling again.  Injection lasted about 9 months before wearing off.  Pony was 16yo.


----------



## Evergreen (29 August 2011)

Thanks, unfortunately after 2 weeks there is still very little improvement, although he will at least try a canter, but head comes up and ears are flat back so he's obviously still uncomfortable. He is stumbling behind quite a bit too. I am just hoping there's nothing else going on.


----------



## annierae (29 August 2011)

My horse had both hocks injected recently - vet advised keeping him in overnight then giving him a week off - we were going on holiday so that fitted in really well - on returning from holiday my vet advised me to work him as before and I felt a difference immediately. 3 weeks later he was still feeling great and has now had Tildren to continue the improvement.


----------



## mudmonkey17 (10 September 2011)

Have read this thread with interest as my horse had both hocks injected along with both cofin joints 4 days ago. 
Had 48hr box rest, then turnout. Hacked in walk for 15 min in walk yesterday and could feel an improvement even though not completely right. Though this hard to see just in walk.
Vet advised to gradually increase length of hacks slowly and then gradually introduce trot. Vet coming back in 4 week to see him so fingers crossed he will be sound by then and can start some school work.
Had hock injection 4yr ago that worked well so am hoping he responds as well this time.
Good luck with your boy x


----------

